

Track visitors who block cookies and JavaScript across sites - mike-cardwell
http://elie.im/blog/security/tracking-users-that-block-cookies-with-a-http-redirect/

======
beaumartinez
Nice. You can use ETags for a more transparent (albeit lower-level)
method—instead of redirecting to a different URL, give the user the resource
but with a specific ETag, and track when they request it again.

